# Dan Quillian Memorial State Shoot Pot Luck Supper



## dutchman (Feb 12, 2011)

The Dan Quillian Memorial State Shoot is closing in on us and it's time to plan the Saturday Night Pot Luck Supper.

Last year's meal was really something and with the new venue this year and a pavilion at our disposal, this year's pot luck should be even better.

It's pretty simple to participate. Just post what you'll bring to the pot luck on this thread and we'll start the list. It's like a big ol' family reunion or an old fashioned dinner on the ground at the church.

Check out some photos from last year's pot luck.

The List

Meats & Main Courses
Bownarrow - Smoked Turkey
Bownarrow - Smoked Pork
SOS - Corned Venison
Jake Allen - Venison Stew
Morning Hunter - Chicken Brunswick Stew

Sides
Dutchman - Suicide Potatoes
2wheelfoster - Dutch Oven Potatoes
2wheelfoster - Maybe Something Else
TNGirl - Vegetable
TNGirl - Vegetable
Jeff Kitchens - Broccolli Casserole
TGun - Honey BBQ Beans
Belle&Bows - 7 Layer Salad
Ignition07 - Deviled Eggs
Ignition07 - Cole Slaw

Breads
TNGirl - Bread
Morning Hunter - Bread/rolls

Desserts
Jake Allen - Peach Cobbler 
Jeff Kitchens - Pean Trifle
Dutchman - Blackberry Cobbler 
Necedah - Apple Pie
Big Rick - Strawberry Shortcake

Drinks
TGun - "Pile" of 2 liters
Jayin J - 5 gallons of Sweet Tea and a bag of lemons

Other
RogerB - Dutch Oven Dish to be named later...

Supplies
Snellville Dave - Plates
Snellville Dave - Plastic ware
Snellville Dave - Napkins and paper towels
Snellville Dave - Bowls
Snellville Dave - Plastic Cups
TGun - Cups
TGun - Ice


----------



## bownarrow (Feb 12, 2011)

i'm firing up the smoker and bringing a couple of hot spiced turkeys and a couple of wild pork quarters


----------



## SOS (Feb 13, 2011)

I'm in but don't know with what....hopefully Ossabaw brats and kraut or Ossabaw green chilie stew....

of course we gotta kill something in 2 weeks.


----------



## Jake Allen (Feb 14, 2011)

Good deal.
Please put me down for 1 dutch oven filled with Peach cobbler,
and another with venison stew!

Need someone on garbage bag detail this year.


----------



## TNGIRL (Feb 15, 2011)

I can bring a couple of vegetables and some bread. What about plates/cutlery/cups/napkins/ice/drinks?


----------



## Necedah (Feb 15, 2011)

Put me down for an apple pie.

Dave


----------



## RogerB (Feb 15, 2011)

I am going to make something, probably in a Dutch Oven. Problem is I only name my dishes "after" they are cooked.  That way I can say "that is just the way it is supposed to taste like".


----------



## Bonaire-Dave (Feb 15, 2011)

How about coming up with an amount ($5 or $10) for us lazy people. Now that my wife got me a Tom Tom GPS for Valintines Day I think I can find this shoot. Thanks, Dave


----------



## Bonaire-Dave (Feb 15, 2011)

Ok Dutchman - I'll bring the paper plates, plastic table ware and the napkins. Plus some paper towels. Thanks, Dave


----------



## choctawlb (Feb 16, 2011)

Due to the change in dates for the state shoot this year, unfortunently I will not be able to attend.  Ya'll have fun without me.
Ken


----------



## rapid fire (Feb 17, 2011)

It's looking like I may make this one.  What time will the dinner be?  I may just bring the ugly drum smoker with me and fill it up.  That way we can smell it smoking all day.


----------



## Jeff Kitchens (Feb 17, 2011)

Put us down for broccoli casserole and a pecan trifle.  Gene thanks for heading this up.


----------



## gregg dudley (Feb 17, 2011)

Looks like I will make this one.  Put me down for some bowtie pasta and chicken baked in the dutch oven.


----------



## dutchman (Feb 17, 2011)

rapid fire said:


> It's looking like I may make this one.  What time will the dinner be?  I may just bring the ugly drum smoker with me and fill it up.  That way we can smell it smoking all day.



7:00 or 7:30 p.m. Probably 7:00 p.m. as we will need to leave a little time at the end of the evening for the coon shoot.


----------



## TNGIRL (Feb 18, 2011)

dutchman said:


> 7:00 or 7:30 p.m. Probably 7:00 p.m. as we will need to leave a little time at the end of the evening for the coon shoot.



OOOWWWWEEEE!!!! I love a coon shoot!!!


----------



## Jake Allen (Feb 18, 2011)

TNGIRL said:


> OOOWWWWEEEE!!!! I love a coon shoot!!!



If we want a coon shoot, we will likely need to plan on setting one up. 
We will need 4 or 5 bag, or blob targets,
metal rings, a box of big fence staples, glow sticks,
and a spot the Chief can navigate in the dark. 
A natural backstop, aka a ditch, will be a bonus.
Let's say we had 4 targets, each shot from 2 stakes;
8 targets would make a fun shoot.


----------



## TNGIRL (Feb 18, 2011)

Jake Allen said:


> If we want a coon shoot, we will likely need to plan on setting one up.
> We will need 4 or 5 bag, or blob targets,
> metal rings, a box of big fence staples, glow sticks,
> and a spot the Chief can navigate in the dark.
> ...



Gosh, my eyes just crossed thinking that much....gotta go on to bed for a few hrs of sleep then I'll ponder on it But sounds like a plan!!!!


----------



## Jeff Kitchens (Feb 18, 2011)

Good idea Jeff.  I think we have the rings, I will check on the staples, there were some glow sticks left over from last year(I will count them tomorrow), and I will talk the Joel maybe the club can buy 4-5 blob targets from vender to shoot at fro practice range and then set them up for coon shoot at night?


----------



## rapid fire (Feb 19, 2011)

I'm in.  I will bring the smoker and cook up some butts.


----------



## 2wheelfoster (Feb 21, 2011)

My dad and I will be there. We can cook up some seasoned taters in the dutch oven and maybe something else?!?


----------



## RogerB (Feb 22, 2011)

If you think there is enough meat dishes, I will make the beans!


----------



## TNGIRL (Feb 22, 2011)

one of my vegetables can easily be a nice large salad or slaw!!!!!! plus I can bring a LOT of breads!!!!!


----------



## RogerB (Feb 23, 2011)

Tell you what, I haven't tried stacking Dutch Ovens yet. So I'll just make two. Beans and another dish to be named later.


----------



## rapid fire (Feb 23, 2011)

So, who's bringing the fireside refreshments?  I guess I'll bring some to share


----------



## TGUN (Feb 23, 2011)

If no one has this yet, please put me down for a pile of 2 liters, cups and Ice. If someone has something I can heat them back up in (maybe throw them in a smoker if there is room), I will bring my Honey BBQ beans. More Bacon and BBQ in them than beans, but thats what makes them good.

Bill


----------



## Big Rick (Feb 28, 2011)

I'm no cook, so what can I bring?


----------



## dutchman (Feb 28, 2011)

Big Rick said:


> I'm no cook, so what can I bring?



The grocery store in Greer has a bakery , I'll bet. Angel food cake is a good start. And some frozen strawberries. And some whipped cream. Makes a great dessert.

Or just a cake or pie from the same bakery.

It's easy. Just bring something you'd like to eat and it's a cinch that someone at the pot luck will agree with your selection.


----------



## Big Rick (Mar 1, 2011)

You got it,  now that you mention it, strawberry shortcake does sound good!!


----------



## dutchman (Mar 1, 2011)

Big Rick said:


> You got it,  now that you mention it, strawberry shortcake does sound good!!



See how easy that was. You'll be a hero.


----------



## RogerB (Mar 2, 2011)

Dutchman, you should have been in "pure sales".


----------



## Jayin J (Mar 2, 2011)

5 Gallons of Sweet Tea.


----------



## TNGIRL (Mar 2, 2011)

Jayin J said:


> 5 Gallons of Sweet Tea.



bring a lemon too!!!!!! please!!!


----------



## Jayin J (Mar 2, 2011)

Ok, I got a bag o lemons on the list...


----------



## TNGIRL (Mar 3, 2011)

Jayin J said:


> Ok, I got a bag o lemons on the list...





y
nuh hun....you is plum swell!!!!!


----------



## belle&bows (Mar 4, 2011)

Just confirmed last night that I will be able to make this shoot My sweetie said she would send a 7 layer salad with me I'll roll in early Sat morning. Y'all save me a little spot to throw up my tent.

David


----------



## SOS (Mar 6, 2011)

Sad to say...Ossabaw Brats may not be on the menu...didn't fare so well on the hunt...but corned venison may take their place...


----------



## BigJim Bow (Mar 7, 2011)

Wow! what a menu. I am looking forward to this shoot as always and not just because of the eats. I have a great time here and the new venue (not that the old one was bad) can only make things better for access. 
This list of food and helpful intent should be posted on other trad sites so others can be informed of the great hospitality to be found in Georgia. It could do wonders for attendance. I will help any way I can, but I ain't too good with a computer.
Bigjim


----------



## RogerB (Mar 8, 2011)

Big Jim,
You traveling bow shop, and the large inventory you carry makes a huge difference in the shoots you attend. Being able to get supplies and repairs quickly, easily and at a fair price allows people to travel to shoots with confidence their shoot won't be ruined by equiptment failures. I know you love archery and to shoot your bow (which you seldom get to do because of waiting on knot heads like myself).You are one of those hospitible GA boys, and I am proud of what you do, and thank you for it.

PS: I wish you carried Zwickey or Eclipse broadheads.


----------



## rapid fire (Mar 8, 2011)

As bad as I hate it, I am going to have to bail.  Maybe I will see y'all on the next one.  If anyone's ever around Powder Springs, stop by.  I may need you to remind me how to string my bow.


----------



## gregg dudley (Mar 8, 2011)

Jim,

Got out of the Fl shoot without buying some of them spearpoints you call broadheads.  Gonna take another gander in a week and a half.  

See you soon.


----------



## ignition07 (Mar 10, 2011)

Put me down for cole slaw and deviled eggs.


----------



## gregg dudley (Mar 11, 2011)

I just found out that I will NOT make this event.  I am bummed because I have been looking forward to it for quite some time now.  Please post lots of pictures.  I will miss you guys.


----------



## Jeff Kitchens (Mar 12, 2011)

Gregg and Mark hate to hear you will not be there.  Gregg I understand I thought this was my year to make it down to TBOF but it did not work out.  Dutch thanks for taking care of this, this is going to be a fine evening.


----------



## dutchman (Mar 16, 2011)

I'm leaving tomorrow morning so this is it for any updates to our list. It is what it is at this point, I guess. If you haven't signed up yet, no problem. Just come on and bring a little something to share with your brothers and sisters...


----------



## BkBigkid (Mar 16, 2011)

I will bring some cornBread


----------



## SOS (Mar 17, 2011)

The photos should look different this year...supposed to be 82 degrees on Saturday.  No wool jackets...will look more like a Jimmy Buffet concert with shorts, t-shirts and flip-flops.


----------



## dutchman (Mar 26, 2011)

I'd like to thank everyone who participated in the pot luck supper. I think it went well. A special thanks to those that brought food and/or supplies. Without you guys, it wouldn't have been possible.


----------



## Necedah (Mar 26, 2011)

And a fine supper it was!
Thnak you to all that participated and partook. 

Dave


----------

